# GAME 11 Heat at Hornets 7PM CST Nov 21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *​ 
*vs. *​*Miami Heat*​ 






 
Oklahoma City, OK​Wed, Nov 21, 2006 07:00 PM​ 
The NBA Champion Miami Heat come into town 4-5 and in third place in the Southeast Division behind the Wizards and lowly Hawks.Shaq is out for six weeks and therefore we should conclude that the Heat are going to be quite serious about winning this game.​​7-3​STATS​












CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)​





TYSON CHANDLER(C)​












PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)​​4-5​ 













Dwyane Wade SG Gary Payton PG​​





Alonzo Mourning C​












Antoine Walker SF Udonis Haslem PF​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

As I said before, something tells me we'll get a W over the champions.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Who's been starting in Shaq's place? Zo?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder what the oldest starting lineup any team's ever put on the floor.Payton is 38,Alonzo is 36 and Walker 30,Haslem is 26 and Wade 24 so that averages out to over 31...Of course Williams might start instead of Payton if he is in shape after returning from his injury.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And the Heat are not looking good right now, struggling this season, and also without Shaq.
When is West expected to be back?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is from the Oklahoman.It doesn't sound like anyone is very optimistic and there's the gross part about blood in his elbow that doesn't sound good at all.I would guess that they heard something today,but I can't find anything newer.In fact it sort of sounds like they expect him to miss all four games this week.You could look at it optimistically as an oppurtunity for the rookies to gain PT and confidence and for Jackson to get back in the flow.Of course it would be pretty nice to have your second best player too.





Hornets coach _*Byron Scott*_ said before Saturday night's game at Minnesota that he didn't have an update on how power forward _*David West* _is progressing from a strained right forearm.


"I have not talked to (team trainer _Terry Kofler_) about David," *Scott* said. "Honestly, I have no clue and probably won't know anything until (today)." 

*Scott*, however, didn't sound optimistic about *West* returning to the lineup this week. *West* missed his third straight game Saturday, and when asked the chances of *West* missing an extended period of time, *Scott* said "50-50." Last week *West* told the *New Orleans Times-Picayune* that doctors told him swelling and blood inside his elbow was pushing on a nerve, causing him not to be able to extend his fingers on his shooting hand.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West will probably sit out for at least the rest of November. Hopefully we'll hear more on him this week however.

He made the injury worse when he played in that Clippers game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He did noone any good by playing in that game...Of course noone else really did either.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No new news on West. Looks like right now he's just out indefinitely.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/1164005343311570.xml&coll=1


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I just hope he'll be able to retain his level after-injury.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I just hope he'll be able to retain his level after-injury.


Me too supermati. :gopray:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never did post anything about the practice Scott put the team through after the Clippers game.He said something to the effect that the players could either run during the games or run during practice.He gave them the day off yesterday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This game is sloppy. Hornets up only 1 at halftime (47-46). They've missed some easy layups.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tyson is grabbing every board tonight...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And I hate how much Wade goes to the line.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Tyson is grabbing every board tonight...


He has 12 in the 1st half. Hope he keeps grabbing them in the 2nd half.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets shot 33% in the first half. :sour:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets shot 33% in the first half. :sour:


We need West, we know he is capable of a performing great field goal %.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> We need West, we know he is capable of a performing great field goal %.


 :yes:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

3:26 left in the 3rd. Wade is the only Heat player in double figures. 

Hornets 66
Heat 61


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul doing too much dribbling tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

End of 3rd

Hornets 75
Heat 71


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Keeping the lead so far, let's see what happens...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rasual starts off the 4th quarter with a 3pointer.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rasual starts off the 4th quarter with a 3pointer. Hornets miss too many free throws.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The Jacksons are feeling good tonight.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Second unit is on, and we are still keeping the score, heck, we are even getting slowly away.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Marc Jackson and Zo tossed for getting into a scrap.

Just when Marc was starting to feel it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I been watching college ball...big night in the ACC.Doesn't look like Paul had a real good game...Did he play at all in the 4th quarter or did the bench really blow this game open like it looks from the gamecast?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was at the movies watching Happy Feet. :nonono: 

Bassometer = 1

Great win though...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul didn't have a good game. He did play in the 4th. Not sure how many minutes though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I just looked at a play-by-play and I think he played about 3-4 minutes in the 4th.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, are we a streaky team or what?


----------

